# Motorized Duck Decoys with it?



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

When I got started duck hunting with a friend’s faminly many years ago, they always used a mojo but it never really seemed to help much but that was hard to tell because half the time I and the buddy were board out of our mind looking for something else to do or sleeping (we were pretty young back then). 

Now that I’m trying to get more serious about duck hunting I want to see your guys opinions on motion ducks decoys? Are there any that are worth the money? Right now I have a rig em right 4 decoy jerk rig to ad motion to the water on calm days


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I think they get educated really quick to the mojos. I still run two remote control spinners, but some places I go and on a calm day, I'll take my jerk cord over a spinner any day.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Most of my hunting would be on public land within Farmington Bay


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Dodge360 said:


> When I got started duck hunting with a friend's faminly many years ago, they always used a mojo ....


That's funny. Seems to me like mojos were introduced just yesterday.

Anyhow. I agree that they have lost their effectiveness and may be counter productive at times. When we use them we place them about 100 yds. opposite from where we expect the birds to come from. That seems to help the birds find us and by the time they start to flare from the mojo (and they do) they should be dead.

Also, we never hesitate to pull any decoy if it seems counter productive.

Good luck.


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

I think mojos can be good when the ducks are fresh. Right now the birds have been here for a while so they are pretty stale and they know what’s up with the mojos


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I never run the mojo, jerk cord is where it's at for me. Also geese seem to hate the mojos in my experience.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Pumpgunner said:


> I never run the mojo, jerk cord is where it's at for me. Also geese seem to hate the mojos in my experience.


How do you use a jerk cord without the ducks seeing movement?


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Pumpgunner said:


> Also geese seem to hate the mojos in my experience.


Agree 100%



Dodge360 said:


> How do you use a jerk cord without the ducks seeing movement?


Only jerk the cord when the ducks are at a distance or tails are towards the decoys. In my experience you only want them to see the ripples/surface disturbance.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Dodge360 said:


> When I got started duck hunting with a friend's faminly many years ago, they always used a mojo but it never really seemed to help much but that was hard to tell because half the time I and the buddy were board out of our mind looking for something else to do or sleeping (we were pretty young back then).
> 
> Now that I'm trying to get more serious about duck hunting I want to see your guys opinions on motion ducks decoys? Are there any that are worth the money? Right now I have a rig em right 4 decoy jerk rig to ad motion to the water on calm days


I kind of wish they still made styrofoam decoys. I had one that I bought off eBay growing up and that thing would move with the gentlest breeze.

If I hunted Utah more often, I would strongly consider using white, brown, or black painted pop bottles mixed in with real decoys. Pop bottles on the water will move a lot with a little bit of wind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess I'm the blacksheep here because I almost always run a mojo. They work better on sunny days than they do cloudy overcast days. The puddle ducks eat them up, the divers not so much. I have had geese flare from them and I have had geese drop right in while using them.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Try one of these systems. I'll have one next year for sure.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is the answer


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Here is the answer
> 
> I would shoot the decoys!


----------



## 7summits (Nov 28, 2017)

Dodge360 said:


> When I got started duck hunting with a friend's faminly many years ago, they always used a mojo but it never really seemed to help much but that was hard to tell because half the time I and the buddy were board out of our mind looking for something else to do or sleeping (we were pretty young back then).
> 
> Now that I'm trying to get more serious about duck hunting I want to see your guys opinions on motion ducks decoys? Are there any that are worth the money? Right now I have a rig em right 4 decoy jerk rig to ad motion to the water on calm days


I picked up 4 Higdon Splasher XS decoys and couldn't be more pleased with them. Only hunted them about a dozen times, but the quality is much better than the Lucky Duck stuff. I also picked up two Canvasback Swimmers, again, good quality and make a dead spread more active.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I run two of them from the youth hunt tell the end of the season. I have had geese lock up drop right in same with swans. I will be adding another spinner in my spread for next year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dubob said:


> Try one of these systems. I'll have one next year for sure.
> Auto Jerk System
> Reel Motion


this is pretty cool. i hunted over one this year and it worked great. but i cant pull my self to spend that money on it


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

im with fowlmouth. i almost always use a mojo and a shaker with great results.


----------

